# Advice please



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi,

My DS is 3 1/2, he had his MMR booster on Monday and I'm not sure if this is related or not    , he woke up screaming and in a lot of pain last night, his legs kept going rigid and he was rubbing his eyes, then his chin and neck.  Eventually I managed to get out of him that his head was hurting him, whilst he was crying he kept saying, ouch, ouch   .  He didn't have a high temp and tbh his skin was feeling quite cold, temp 35.9.  It lasted about an hour I gave him 7 1/2 ml of Calpol and he went back to sleep.  This is not like him at all,  he really never makes a fuss even when he does hurt himself.  I had a phone call from the nursery at lunchtime today that he was complaining of a headache again, they have given him Calpol and he seems okay again.

Not sure if I should take him to the doctors or if I'm overreacting    

Thanks in advance
Shelley x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi shelley, sometimes when children have pain somewhere they cant pin point exactly where the pain is which is probably why he rubbed his chin, eyes etc, children do occasionally have headaches like we do and the calpol is working for him so at least you know it cant be a severe pain or the calpol wouldnt shift it, but its not nice to see them uncomfortable, so if i were you i would monitor it and if it keeps happening then make a gp appointment, make sure he drinks plenty in the day to make sure he is not dehydrated (which im sure you already do) and just keep an eye out for any straining to see or squinting to light

let me know if you have any other questions

nic


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nic,

Thankyou so much for your speedy reply    I hate to appear that I overreact but I find it soo hard to watch him in distress especially as it is so unlike him (DD is another matter entirely    ). Thanks again I will keep an eye on him xx

shelley x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

i pick the messages up almost immediately so if you have any other questions just let me know, i hope its not a regular thing and your poor son gets a good night sleep tonight

Nic


----------

